# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  3o AWMN Beach Party 28 Ιουνίου 2008 στη Ψάθα

## Vigor

Με πολύ κέφι, δυνατή μουσική, ποτά αλλά και φαγητό πραγματοποιήθηκε το τρίτο κατά σειρά Beach Party του AWMN στην παραλία της Ψάθας, δίπλα στο Αλεποχώρι.
Παρόντες από νωρίς το απόγευμα οι έχοντες αναλάβει την διοργάνωση του event ξεκίνησαν δειλά-δειλά τον αναμενόμενο "πόλεμο" με τα νεροπίστολά τους με τους υπόλοιπους παρόντες φίλους του AWMN.
Για τους δεινούς κολυμβητές η βουτιά ήταν σίγουρη και έπειτα μουσική από τα selections του DJ petzi και συζήτηση συμπλήρωνε το καλοκαιρινό κλίμα της παραλίας. Χαρούμενες φατσούλες του AWMN, ένα υπέροχο ηλιοβασίλεμα και ταυτόχρονα με το στήσιμο των δαδών με το απαραίτητο αντικουνουπικό, οι έχοντες αναλάβει τα βαθμό του εσχαρέως αναλαμβάνουν υπηρεσία με τα κάρβουνα. Φορητά ψυγειάκια φρόντισαν ώστε να κρατήσουν τα ποτά - αναψυκτικά - και τα νερά μας δροσερά καθόλη την διάρκεια του event. Στα decks του ABP ανέβηκε και ο DJ Vigor, τον οποίο διαδέχθηκε και ο κατέχων το ελληνικό μουσικό ρεπερτόριο DJ Badge.

Συγχαρητήρια ανήκουν σε όλους όσους φρόντισαν είτε έκδηλα ή σε δεύτερο ρόλο την διοργάνωση του φετινού event και σε όλους όσους τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους την ιδέα ενός καλοκαιρινού ξεφαντώματος πέρα από nicks, nodeIDs και αριθμό links.

Μέχρι του χρόνου, *Viva* AWMN!

----------

